# Something Silly



## dzc4627 (Apr 23, 2015)

comical skit for piano:


__
https://soundcloud.com/dzc4627%2Fcomical-skit-for-piano

can't bring myself to make something serious recently.

i think i am going to abandon sibelius or any notation software and move on to my 'new' upright piano, with some manuscript paper. like the old days. any advice for doing so? feels very difficult so far, to not rely on playback, as that is always how i have composed/started composing. very hard and frustrating to try and come up with ideas and then relying on whether you think it sounds good.


----------

